# Flash Movie über Pulldown Menü



## the snake II (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Seite, in der ein Flashmovie als Seitenüberschrift dient. Doch über dieser Homepage befindet sich eine Navigationsleiste, die mit CSS-Popups als Pull-Down Menüs arbeitet. Diese Pulldown-Menüs befinden sich immer af der obersten Ebene, doch das Flash-Movie liegt darüber. Es verdeckt also die Menüs.

Wie kann ich das Flash movie hinter die Menüs bringen, so dass bei einem Aufklappen das Menü über dem Movie erscheint? Gibt es dazu ein Attribut in HTML oder müsste ich dazu in die CSS oder Flash-Fraktion?


Gruß,

the snake II


----------



## Maik (24. Februar 2006)

Hierfür gibt es meines Wissens keine Lösung.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (24. Februar 2006)

Doch, gibt es: wmode="opaque" oder wmode="transparent" (als param-Tag im Object und Attribut im Embed) - aber Achtung: Beide Modi arbeiten bei bestimmten Anwendungen noch nicht ganz fehlerfrei. 

Gruß
.


----------

